# 3 New Hunting Catapult Designed By Martin



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi just had to tell you all how GRATE this gye is. Some weeks back i sent martin a PM asking if he would help me out ?
We have been asked by a lot of people who are into HUNTING for a cheap no frills catapult in cast aluminium that will take flatbands only? .After a few PM, martin has done us proud we got 3 catapults in the post on monday(will put up pic later)
Martins work is somthing ells when we start to make these a feal for sure they will be a hunting classic tool.
just got to find the best way to keep cost down.He come up trumps for us and all this at a time when he has is father ill
We would just like to say a very big thank you to MARTIN from all at milbro-proshot-uk


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pete, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Eshot the catapults are based on the milbro size and dimensions but beef up to take flat bands made to fit in the pocket they feal grate in wood so aluminium will be fantastic and no fork bracking for the HUNTING SET







well that unless jeorg gets his hands on one and try to fire cannon balls from it























e~shot said:


> Pete, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i cant wait to see them pete, i think i will hace to have one off you, john


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi John thanks you got one up on me my "slingshotpriest" patter is due in next week all in one cast aluminium flatband ergowith a bilt in priest only told jeff about it a few weeks back grate minds think alike







Pete


gamekeeper john said:


> i cant wait to see them pete, i think i will hace to have one off you, john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> i cant wait to see them pete, i think i will hace to have one off you, john


[/quote]

hahaha, i will only be making that one i did, yours sound good, i was thinking about making a all in 1 walking stick with a catty on the top in the one off style i'v been doing lately, i will probaly be getting one of your moulds off you to, if i do i will get you a review up on youtube showing how easy it is to melt lead and make them, i'm getting a lot of hits on there lately so it should do you good, i also get asked about moulds and lead balls all the time so i will send them your way, john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cant wait to see them, im one of Martins biggest fans, i have more of his slingshots than he does ha ha, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Always good to see your line expand Pete.....


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Scott got so much going on it hard to decide wich project to devote time to camo catapults / Ammo moulds / newcatapults/ web site/and still working on stock for bill in the USA need more hrs in the day ho and to top it all first silage of the farm start on friday this week so 18hrs days for 6 days im like a bear with a sore H????s over this time the lads will run the foundrys so the MILBRO BRAND KEEP MOVING ON all the best Pete


harpersgrace said:


> Always good to see your line expand Pete.....


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Cant wait for pics


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Here they are CLASSIC HUNTING CATAPULTS
to be cast in ALUMINIUM ONLY? just what the hunters orderd
a no frills just 3 BASIC DESIGNES pocket size will come with a set of 
G T" BANDS no polishing just has cast to help keep cost DOWN
I will beed blast insted? thanks for looking will be about 3/4 week till we have stock in all the best Pete[attachment

View attachment 8276


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I like them Pete but I think Fish may soon be in contact complaining about copying as they do look similar to his three designs.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I like them Pete but I think Fish may soon be in contact complaining about copying as they do look similar to his three designs.


The 1st one is a standed one, the one in the middle martin showed me one the same well before fish done it, and the end one fish copied off martin, thats why martin stopped posting photos and took his photos off,

i love them all, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

All the designes and sizes came from the milbro? i have cast catapults for fish? and would not go into production if i was not confident that they are sufficient differences in the overall shape/size we are going to register the designe and see what the result come out with.


Gwilym said:


> I like them Pete but I think Fish may soon be in contact complaining about copying as they do look similar to his three designs.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I wasn't trying to stir up trouble. I agree that the first one looks just like a milbro which is what the hunter looks like. Also I haven't been round long enough to know that the third one is a stolen design. I think martin makes some of the best designs out there i hope he starts selling some..Its a bit ridiculus that fish spends so much time complaining about copying if he makes a copied design.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i like them all pete, all catapults look similar as there is only so much you can do with a handle and 2 forks while still being functional, it doesnt matter who has similar designs or whose looks like whose, because at the end of the day its buisness and the best catapults at the cheapest price will always sell, if people dont like it they should lower the price to compete the same as in any other buisness or they going to come last, good work pete, john


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I can not comment on the history re designe copying? has i have stated we will wait and see what our patent attorney comes back to us with and if there is an infringment of registerd copy right we will honner it?I have been around registed /pattents work for a long time and know how to deal with this in the right manner Peteuote name='Gwilym' timestamp='1306403123' post='80589']
I wasn't trying to stir up trouble. I agree that the first one looks just like a milbro which is what the hunter looks like. Also I haven't been round long enough to know that the third one is a stolen design. I think martin makes some of the best designs out there i hope he starts selling some..Its a bit ridiculus that fish spends so much time complaining about copying if he makes a copied design.
[/quote]


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck with these, they look great and I'm sure they will shoot great too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i really like them!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

how much will these be pete and what bands will they come with? also when i brought designs out like this about 6 months ago everyone teared into me for coppying and i got banned from the forum for it lol, but i supose thats just how it goes sometimes.......


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi john the catapults are originals designed by martin? take a look at what shot in the foot said? the band will be the ones you supply me? and has stated i will not make them untill i am 100% sure that there is no designe copy right on a catapult / slingshot of this type published?iam going to register our designe its a bit of messing around but if it stop all this crap about the letter Y then it will be worth the time and money it will cost price we will just have to see how it goes.


gamekeeper john said:


> how much will these be pete and what bands will they come with? also when i brought designs out like this about 6 months ago everyone teared into me for coppying and i got banned from the forum for it lol, but i supose thats just how it goes sometimes.......


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I like them Pete but I think Fish may soon be in contact complaining about copying as they do look similar to his three designs.


The 1st one is a standed one, the one in the middle martin showed me one the same well before fish done it, and the end one fish copied off martin, thats why martin stopped posting photos and took his photos off,

i love them all, jeff
[/quote]

The first in the picture is an old design its been around for ages, the other two Ive been using on and off for years with slight changes here and there.
I do not claim ownership of these designs, and I'm definitely not the first to use them.

I did however have a problem when Fish came along and not only claimed to have designed them, but then started bitching about people copying his work.

John you should never have been kicked off in the first place, you have a lot more to offer than some people on here.
Martin


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Well after some serious time thinking how best to tern these 3 masters into some sort of production slingshots,I think we may have just about got it.
We are going to Produce a first ever Milbro Laminate ?but with a difference.The slingshots will be made from either a copper base outer castings Or Aluminium
with a wooden core.Its a reversal of our Elite range ,We are only going to sell them on our web site i think these will be just to upmarket for Ebay.I have sent the masters that Martin made for us off to our Pattern shop to have them split in two and then taken down in thikness by aprox 1/4" = 1/8" each half
this is were we intend to place the wood laminate in held in place with Epoxy resin and Mosaic Pins..Hope to have the info up on our web site soon under the titel of Pro-Elite range. what you think we could do to make them better .Ho and before ROB gets it in Giving them away







well we will try to keep the price has low as we can so every one may one day own one thanks and all the best(will put pics up has soon as we can)Pete


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Martin said:


> I like them Pete but I think Fish may soon be in contact complaining about copying as they do look similar to his three designs.


The 1st one is a standed one, the one in the middle martin showed me one the same well before fish done it, and the end one fish copied off martin, thats why martin stopped posting photos and took his photos off,

i love them all, jeff
[/quote]

The first in the picture is an old design its been around for ages, the other two Ive been using on and off for years with slight changes here and there.
I do not claim ownership of these designs, and I'm definitely not the first to use them.

I did however have a problem when Fish came along and not only claimed to have designed them, but then started bitching about people copying his work.

John you should never have been kicked off in the first place, you have a lot more to offer than some people on here.
Martin
[/quote]
a ) martins work was some of the first i noticed,flawless,so respect is more than due

b)cant wait to see em cast,in line waiting

marcus sr


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> I like them Pete but I think Fish may soon be in contact complaining about copying as they do look similar to his three designs.


Theres only so much you can do with a slingshot; Forks and handle.. I understand where your coming from but ofc some slingshots will look the same now and then :\

Scooby


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I will be first in line with money in hand! I love Martin's work. It is his designs and craftsmanship that got me into making custom catapults. Can't wait to see these!!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

all electric guitars look(pretty much) the same (at least 10 companies make a exact copy off of stratocaster and sell it publicly)... and so do electric basses

and violins, and pianos

whoever wants to complain about being copied has the right to do so, but no more right than who choose to copy it

i will never copy, nor do i support it anyway


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> I will be first in line with money in hand! I love Martin's work. It is his designs and craftsmanship that got me into making custom catapults. Can't wait to see these!!


Thanks Nathan that's high praise indeed especially coming from an accomplished craftsman like yourself.
Martin


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

cant wait to see them







great designs martin and best of look with them pete


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Will be looking forward to seeing these new additions to your line


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Can not believe it







.On my way home from the foundry tonight the mobil went and its a guy from down south offering to bye the first Pro Elite catapult.
What the flip we havent even made one yet .The same gye has just had 2 of my Elites of Ebay talk about pressure on to move a product forward.


----------

